# Expiry date on a Medical Card



## Margie (27 Mar 2008)

My sister-in-law recently went to the dentist on the twenty-something of February.  She filled out the reg. form and put down that she had a medical card which had Feb. 2008 as expiry date.She was also with her GP around the same time and the nurse told her that the card is valid until the last day of whatever month is stated on the medical card as the expiry date therefore the last day in Feb.The problem is that the receptionist of the dentist has now told her that she may have to pay for the treatment she had that day because 'dentists generally won't accept a medical card after the middle of the month mentioned for expiry'.Does this sound right and if so why?  The receptionist has to get back to her.


----------



## Plek Trum (28 Mar 2008)

By the time the form is sent for approval for certain treatments (periodontal cleanings, x-rays for example), the card may no longer be vaild and thus cannot be approved. If she had simple treatments (such as check up, fillings) there shouldn't be too much of a problem as they can be entered on the date they were done, when the card was valid, and processed.


----------

